# NCE power cabs



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Howdy.
I know i can add another power cab to my layout so as to use it one the other side of the table as throttle only. #1 Question is can i run one loco with the first power can and have it set only for that loco then on the other side of the table have the other power cap run only the other loco...
# 2 Question is if the above works then can i add a third power cab to run only a third loco. 
so in all i would have 3 power cabs around the table. I know one of them will be the controlling handheld IE it does the powering ect and the other 2 are just throttles . 
so each handheld would have one loco each so as to not switch back and forth with the recall button.
N SCALE TRACK and N SCALE LOCOS hahaha


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most DCC systems do accomodate up to 4 hand held
controllers added to the main controller.

You can install special 'jacks' around your layout and
plug in the wired hand held controllers. These can
be unplugged and moved. The main controller must
always be on line however. Check your NCE dealer for
the devices you would need for this operation.

So, to answer your question, yes, you could have loco A
controlled by your main controller, loco B controlled
by a separate hand held, and loco C controlled by a
second hand held controller. 

I often will have a continuous running train on my
main controller while I use a hand held to engineer
a switching session. 

By the way, you can run three trains at the same time
with only your one controller and still have individual
control of each. You would have to push buttons to
move from train to train.

There are wireless hand held controllers that permit
you to walk around your layout without a cable that
can trip you up.

Don


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

sid said:


> Howdy.
> I know i can add another power cab to my layout so as to use it one the other side of the table as throttle only. #1 Question is can i run one loco with the first power can and have it set only for that loco then on the other side of the table have the other power cap run only the other loco...
> # 2 Question is if the above works then can i add a third power cab to run only a third loco.
> so in all i would have 3 power cabs around the table. I know one of them will be the controlling handheld IE it does the powering ect and the other 2 are just throttles .
> ...


the NCE PowerCab is a combination command station, lightweight booster and cab.

you don't need more than one PowerCab. Sounds like you would like additional cabs so that other people can operate locos. A PowerPro is a cab that looks like the PowerCab or NCE cab06.

You only need one command station. You might need more boosters if you have a large layout. You probably wouldn't use a PowerCab in that case. A PowerCab is ok for a small layout.

The PowerCab can control more than one locomotive. So if your just looking to control more than one locomotive by yourself, you may not need additional cabs.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

To the best of my memory powercab based system needs to add a smartbooster to accommodate additional throttles. Not due to power requrementbut for interconnect.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you . I thought i could. I was going to buy just the handheld part , But its cheaper if i buy the whole set and just use the handheld part. so i can buy the new starter set for 155 or less and still be ahead .
gregc its cheaper that i buy a new starter set then buy just a throttle.

DON my power cab will only run 2 lococs . when i recall locos. when i input another loco i lose 1 loco . then when i go back to that loco it stops and i have to restart it again.
i want to have one handheld for each loco if i so chose but mostly just want one more to walk around the other side of the table. I probably wont use 3 cabs but i could if i wanted to say have 2 locos running main line and i can play with a yard loco withs the extra cab and not have to use the recall button. i find that button very annoying.


----------



## SolMan (Sep 18, 2017)

Power Cab comes set to recall two engines but you have the option to set it to recall up to six. To do this, press the PROG/ESC button 6 times to get to SET CAB PARAMS, press enter twice to get to NUMBER OF RECALLS and then enter the number you need (up to 6), enter and PROG/ESC out.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

sid said:


> Thank you . I thought i could. I was going to buy just the handheld part , But its cheaper if i buy the whole set and just use the handheld part. so i can buy the new starter set for 155 or less and still be ahead .
> gregc its cheaper that i buy a new starter set then buy just a throttle.
> 
> DON my power cab will only run 2 lococs . when i recall locos. when i input another loco i lose 1 loco . then when i go back to that loco it stops and i have to restart it again.
> i want to have one handheld for each loco if i so chose but mostly just want one more to walk around the other side of the table. I probably wont use 3 cabs but i could if i wanted to say have 2 locos running main line and i can play with a yard loco withs the extra cab and not have to use the recall button. i find that button very annoying.


I can't help with the original question definitive simply because I don't have experience with multiple cabs, but I can help with the other issues your having.

I think this will all limp into one thing. You can run more locos than what you are. You simply have to set it in the "set cab parameters" menu, by pressing the prog/esc button until you see it. Then, you press enter, and you are first faced with : "trk current? 1=y". I have this on all three time. Next, is what your looking for, which is "number of recalls". I have mine set to 5. That determines how many recalls you have before you lose one. 

I can run all 5 of my locomotives with sound, lights, etc (well, my 2 HO with sound, 1 HO with lights, and the 2 N, 1 with sound and lights, and the other with just lights), and the decoders powering the lights I have installed so far on the new layout(I will be buying the booster next week, but I don't want to give up my programming track).

I max out at 0.6 amps according to the little meter that I mentioned above. Mind you, I run my trains slow. But hopefully this helps you a little bit in some way.

And I want to say, that you can run multiple cabs, by adding the non powered panels, then giving the additional cabs, their own cab addresses. But check with NCE(and now that I think about it, check the manual, because it has a ton of information in it, that I know I have forgotten about). They will for sure let you know and tell you how, if no one for sure on here knows.

But the recalls and the Amps I know for sure, because that's how I run mine all the time..

Hope this helps in some way..

And oh: there is a way to set a single button to flip through your functions 10 at a time, up to 30 with a single button(multiple presses) . I have mine at like this, but I can't remember the instructions on how I set it up. I watched a YouTube video on how to do it, and it works great. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

solman Thank You i did not know that i could change that so i could have more recalls . Ill have to make note of this. right now my layout has been dissembled im moving so its all in boxes right now. .
Matrox Thank you as well. my locos 3 are non sound and one is sound when all 3 are running i pull 0.16 to 0.23 amps according to that meter. as far as adding more panels thats what leads me to buying complete starter sets as cost of parts separately is more than buying the starter set , so it makes more sense to buy a new starter set. im pretty sure i can run 6 or 7 locos with no problem about amps. but i can barley keep up with 3 locos running hahahahahahahah
Thank You guys i learned some new stuff.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

tankist said:


> To the best of my memory powercab based system needs to add a smartbooster to accommodate additional throttles. Not due to power requrementbut for interconnect.


the PowerCab supports the NCE cabbus and additional cabs that can be plugged into the 2nd connector on the PCP or additional UTP panels. I use an additional cab with my PowerCab.

The current limitations of the PowerCab limit the number of locos you can run.



sid said:


> I was going to buy just the handheld part , But its cheaper if i buy the whole set and just use the handheld part. so i can buy the new starter set for 155 or less and still be ahead .
> 
> gregc its cheaper that i buy a new starter set then buy just a throttle.


there can be only one device providing power to the track. If you buy a 2nd PowerCab and plug it into the cab bus, the 2nd connector on the PCP panel, the 2nd PowerCab will function as a PowerPro.

there is no use for a 2nd PowerCab on one layout. there can be only one PCP panel providing power to the track. you need UTP panels to extend the cab-bus to the other side of you layout to plug in additional cabs.


if you need more power to run all your locos, you can upgrade to something like the NCE SB5 which is a command station and booster. It replaces those functions in the PowerCab, but you can now use the PowerCab as a simple cab that can be plugged and unplugged from the cab-bus. You could also move the PowerCab power supply and PCP panel to a test track away from the layout and use the PowerCab as before to test locos or program decoders.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

gregc yes i know that only one power cab can power the tracks . what i was saying is the its way cheaper for me to buy the whole setup that way i have the extra panels to use around the table. the other handheld units will be for throttles only NOT to power the layout...
if i was to purchase the panels separately and then but a throttle it cost me more than what it would to just buy the whole setup in one fell swoop. 
IE the panel is $22 bucks and the coiled cable is $18-20 bucks the handheld unit is $90-130 bucks so you see its cheaper to buy the whole shaband rather than one piece at a time. $155 verse $170 or so + or - $$ But Thank You for info. 
I really appreciate you guys help in this matter . ill prob just buy one more complete power cab starter set as now i understand how to add more recalls to the cabs. Very helpfull .


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

> . the PowerCab supports the NCE cabbus and additional cabs that can be plugged into the 2nd connector on the PCP or additional UTP panels. I use an additional cab with my PowerCab.
> 
> The current limitations of the PowerCab limit the number of locos you can run.


It's not current limitations I'm concerned with. The plug will physically fit yes, but I'm not entirely sure this is enough.

I was looking to add a other throttle to my layout at the time and at the very least address of the second cab should be changed. The question that is unclear to me is whether the main powered cab (addressed as 02) going to relay orders coming from other cab-bus devises (secondary throttle addressed differently) to the track. In my understanding that was the main purpose behind adding SmartBooster: SB is going to relay all commands from all cab-bus devices vs. Powercab handheld that going to issue only own commands. 
Again I might be entirely wrong on it, never put to practice. Looking to find out what OP finds out .

Or perhaps How about this :since I'm kinda interested in this too I can borrow my device to OP to try and to the best of my understanding fail 
Sid, do I have your word that I'm going to have it back?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

sid said:


> IE the panel is $22 bucks and the coiled cable is $18-20 bucks the handheld unit is $90-130 bucks so you see its cheaper to buy the whole shaband rather than one piece at a time. $155 verse $170 or so + or - $$


an NCE Cab06 can be gotten for $80. I'd be surprised if it didn't come with a cable.

the PCP panel that comes with a PowerCab isn't the same as a UTP. You might be able to plug two of them together, but to add a 3rd, you would need a UTP which as two connectors in the back to daisy chain panels together.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i built and continue to use an NCE compatible cab based on an Arduino.



tankist said:


> It's not current limitations I'm concerned with. The plug will physically fit yes, but I'm not entirely sure this is enough.


as you probably know, PowerCab requires a 6 conductor cable because it provides track power to the PCP and must be in the correct plug in the PCP. A cab requires a four conductor cable and can go into the other plug. Both are RJ-12 plugs.



tankist said:


> I was looking to add a other throttle to my layout at the time and at the very least address of the second cab should be changed. The question that is unclear to me is whether the main powered cab (addressed as 02) going to relay orders coming from other cab-bus devises (secondary throttle addressed differently) to the track. In my understanding that was the main purpose behind adding SmartBooster: SB is going to relay all commands from all cab-bus devices vs. Powercab handheld that going to issue only own commands.


an NCE command station polls up to 64(?) cabs and translates button presses from the cabs into DCC commands onto the track addressed to specific decoders.

the PowerCab is a command station, lightweight booster and cab. I don't know if it actually polls itself, but the manual (pg 12, v1.65) says it will poll cab addresses 3, 4 and 5 on the cab-bus and accessory addresses 8, 9 and 10. I've monitored the cab-bus and I'm pretty sure have observed the polls to these addresses.


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

*DC MODE on NCE Power Cab Complete DCC*

withdrawn


----------

